# [SOLVED] HELP Please!! Sound Stuttering on new laptop!



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

K so I just got my gateway nv53 laptop about a month ago, it has pretty good specs - dual core 2.1GHz amd athlon 2 x2, 4GB DDR3 ram, windows 7 64-bit

just today (I believe after i installed AMD catalyst control center) i kept experiencing audio stutter issues. this happened with youtube videos, music playback on windows media player and more. I've already removed this catalyst control center, cleaned, registery error fixed, re-installed drivers again but i still get some minor stutter. this is usually when im opening an application (which NEVER or I doubt happened before..since it IS a pretty fast computer it should not stutter at all). 

i am terrified and don't wanna send it in already only after a month...please help me guys!!!


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: HELP Please!! Sound Stuttering on new laptop!*

Gateway supply the drivers for their own laptops because they are not 'standard' drivers, they are custome-made for Gateway to match the proprietary hardware.

I assume that's where you've been getting the drivers from?
If you haven't, the official drivers for the *NV53* are here: 
Downloads & Support Documents - Notebook / NV Series / NV53

Or, for the *NV53a*, the official drivers are here: 
Downloads & Support Documents - Notebook / NV Series / NV53A

Finally, please do not "double post" (posting same problem on two different forum categories).


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: HELP Please!! Sound Stuttering on new laptop!*

Hi, I think i've found the problem. It seems as if my WLAN (wifi) driver is interfering. When i disabled it, every audio went smooth. however, when i enabled it, it started stuttering once in a while again. so I downloaded a "different" driver from Realtek (I currently have Atheros) and it wouldn't work, it's not even listed as an option to switch to this driver. Then I tried downloading it again from Gateway, doesn't work. Now I'm downloading the last one gateway has, which is version 8.0 (I currently have 9.0). So basically i dont really care about the outdated driver as long as it works. I'll check and get back to you.


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: HELP Please!! Sound Stuttering on new laptop!*

Hello. it didn't work, so im up to the original driver again (the latest). i can still hear the stutter once in a while. what the hell is going on??


----------



## Jidane (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: HELP Please!! Sound Stuttering on new laptop!*

I'm having the same problem, except i havent installed the catalyst. I'll work on it. Have you fixed it yet?


----------



## Jidane (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: HELP Please!! Sound Stuttering on new laptop!*

OK, so all I had to do was update my driver with windows update. Cleared it up as far as I know. The hardware drivers should update automatically if you ask me. I know the computer has gateway update but i have never had an update come through that program.

Regardless of the fix I do not recomend this or any gateway laptop to anyone. It has great specs for a great price, but right before my 1-year warranty was up it had a fatal error (blue screen hardware issue). I tryed to restore it with the discs I created when I purchased it, but the computer didn't make them right. I sent it in and they replaced the hard drive. I got it back and it only lasted a week. I then sent it back again, they replaced the motherboard. and now this problem.

thank you for your time


----------



## OnlySkills (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: HELP Please!! Sound Stuttering on new laptop!*

Yeah - the problem has "gone away"

I really haven't experienced a stutter in the past few weeks, maybe once or twice but that was really minor compared to what I had before (almost one every youtube video)..

The only "issue" i'm dealing with right now is when the laptop is in loww volume, sound only comes out of the right speaker. I have to turn it up to high volume for the sound to come out of both speakers again.

I'll definitely send the laptop in at some time for this issue, as I'm only two months in my warranty. Also, I'll try getting the motherboard or other parts replaced within this year (if possible) so that it might not give me problems in the future, when i'm out of the warranty.

Thanks


----------

